
Eventbrite announces its new iPad app that will revolutionize ticket sales - sahillavingia
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/06/08/eventbrite-announces-its-new-ipad-app-that-will-revolutionize-ticket-sales/
======
janesvilleseo
We use eventbrite for to manage ticket sales for our seminars and it is a
great product. While we do not get too many last minute ticket purchases, I
can see this being extremely beneficial for a lot venues.

I wonder if there is slight overlap with square with this App

